# Some more South African Orchid Photos:



## TyroneGenade (Jan 31, 2011)

On top of Table Mountain this Dec/Jan:

Disa harveiana






Disa Longicornu





Disa ocellata









And from August/September in Orange Kloof:

Disperis paludosa





tt4n


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2011)

Taking pictures of local orchids in-situ is Imo always some very special pleasure!!! Jean


----------



## etex (Jan 31, 2011)

Super blooms! Thanks for the peak at their habitat!


----------



## wojtek (Jan 31, 2011)

Disa's :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Hera (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, Tyrone.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Brian Monk (Jan 31, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanx! Any more wide-angle shots, to display the entire habitat??


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool photos, Tyrone. Always interesting to see orchids _in situ_.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2011)

Very cool. Have you heard anything about the next WOC being in South Africa? I think Pretoria. That would be cool.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry Brian, no wide-angle shots. I don't want to give too much information on where the plants are. People still go up there and pull plants up. Where I was over the weekend the lower Disa site had been wrecked: flowers/plants plucked and pulled out.

Far as I know the WOC in Pretoria is still in production for 2014. It is in September which is a good time for orchid sight-seeing. Come down to the Cape and we can arrange a tour.

tt4n


----------



## Brian Monk (Feb 1, 2011)

TyroneGenade said:


> Sorry Brian, no wide-angle shots. I don't want to give too much information on where the plants are. People still go up there and pull plants up. Where I was over the weekend the lower Disa site had been wrecked: flowers/plants plucked and pulled out.
> tt4n



Christ on the Cross. Seriously? F'n bastards. How much are these damn things worth, that someone would do that? Seriously, Disas?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 1, 2011)

These are not orchid poachers. It is stupid people picking flowers when they know they shouldn't be. Most of the plants were first flowerings (only 1 or 2 flowers per stem) so they probably hadn't had a chance to send out stolons so, flower and stem plucked, that is the end of them. It is very upsetting to see.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, Tyrone. That happens everywhere, I'm afraid. 

What is the range of these ones, Disas as a whole? Is it very small? What about D. uniflora in particular? Are any of these areas protected, including where you photographed these?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my! Homo Sapiens have such potential to destroy our very own planet.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful plants! Too bad they get picked. That makes me mad...


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 2, 2011)

Disa uniflora has a large range and there are many populations which are relatively inaccessible except by the more intrepid hiker. The higher up populations in the gorge were in perfect condition. 

Many Disa species have a more restricted distribution. The longicornu is only known from Table Mountain and a near by mountain. D. harvianae is more widespread but also more rare. It has a very specialized soil type choice (loose and sandy, quick draining) but also requires altitude. The Disperis wants loose soil in swampy areas. This particular Disperis was growing on the outskirts of a swampy area full of Disa racemosa. The plants look like grass and were hard to identify unless in flower.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 3, 2011)

Although Disas are very beautiful, I was astonished by the Disperis...!!! WOW!! Great photos! Tyrone what you describe happens almost everywhere here too...


----------

